# NVX Super small mini amps



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

I was browsing Sonic and came across this:
NVX MVPA1 Micro-V 300W RMS Mono Car Amp with Small Footprint
Has anyone been able to get their hands on them, or have any opinions on them? They look neat, I just can't get my head wrapped around an amp that small.


----------



## tat2bass (Aug 18, 2012)

Someone posted a review on here about the 4 channel amp. It actually puts out rated power and said that they actually sounded pretty decent. You can do a search and find the review.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/155839-nvx-4-channel-micro-amplifier.html


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you much! I couldn't find that for some reason.


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

I also noticed them on their Black Friday (Nov) sale email. Looks like a neat little amp. Too bad they don't have a 5-ch.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Is there a 5 channel amp with a smaller volume than a 4 channel and mono micro amps combined? 

Granted, it does mean adding a disto block of some sort.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Very expensive for little power. I wonder if they're similar to the clear cased amps Steve Meade tested.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't think they are. Completely different board design. This was discussed in one of the other threads about these amps.


----------

